# Is my RBTA dead?



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

It is my fault. My existing RBTA split recently. The next day after the split I decided to remove him (the "baby") from the rock and place him into another rock. Since I moved him, he is not doing well and has been deflated for few days now and he looks like the pictures below.

Is he already dead? He still have his colour but completely deflated with on and off some little inflation in one or two tentacles only. Should I wait a bit longer before disposing him?

The parent RBTA is doing amazing and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't do anything just leave him alone sometimes they go into shock and than bounce back. I will worry if he looses color and looks shrinking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Like said above. It's just closed up. Will open eventually. Something just pissed it off. Ive never had one die but I have heard that you'll know. It's stank than all hell. But it looks fine to me. Nothing to worry about as far as I can see


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The tank turns milky white and then your while tank will follow suit. A member dying in a tank is not a good situation at all for sure. It's happened to me twice and it's always hard to get to clean up after.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

altcharacter said:


> The tank turns milky white and then your while tank will follow suit. A member dying in a tank is not a good situation at all for sure. It's happened to me twice and it's always hard to get to clean up after.


But I don't want to wait until this happens though. Will skimmer take care of it? That's why I want to know if my rbta is dead or if there is no hope.


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not dead, leave it. Too small to crash your tank even if it turns to goo.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ Was just going to say this!
My BTA was around 12" or so. The one you have there would do very little, if any damage at all. And yes the skimmer would help with the cleanup for sure.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am sure it will bounce back. The other day while doing my maintenance one of my koralias fell directly on my neon green carpet anamone which is almost 8-10" it closed up instantly and opened up in an hour fully..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks guys! I will leave him alone. He still has lots of color pigments.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So how's she looking today?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

altcharacter said:


> So how's she looking today?


Still about the same. Few tentacles inflated but most are deflated. Color is still strong


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

just an update:

Yesterday it went deeper into Marco rock crevices. I can hardly see it now except under blue light I can see a little part of the tentacle glowing bright.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any updates after your last post?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

